# Heads Up to Smokers



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not a smoker, and those of you who are - maybe you are all aware of this, but I certainly had no clue. Back in my husband's hometown, there recently was a fire that started on the deck of one house and spread to a neighboring house, destroying both; however, the residents managed to get out.

The cause of the fire? Cigarettes being 'put out' in potted plants on the deck of one of the homes. Evidently potting soil is very combustible - they said it is like putting a cigarette into tissue. The decking under the pot eventually caught on fire and spread to a propane tank that was attached to a barbecue. My son does smoke, and when he visits, he sits out on the porch in my rocking chair and puts his cigarette out in - you guessed it - my potted plants! I guess I will fill a pot with sand for him. I had no idea, and thought maybe there were others who also did not know so wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Linda. News to me.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I kept a pot of sand out on the patio for my butts when I smoked. Now like all reformed smokers, I don't allow any butts in the yard or anywhere. I notice every one out by the garage or in the back where the calfs are--they just stand out.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I kept a pot of sand out on the patio for my butts when I smoked. Now like all reformed smokers, I don't allow any butts in the yard or anywhere. I notice every one out by the garage or in the back where the calfs are--they just stand out.


Good for you Lucile. I still have to suck in some of Gwen's second hand smoke. :frusty:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave I still get the awful cravings for a cigarette sometimes. Usually I just say it out loud and get the strange look from Larry, then it goes away. I kept an open pack in my closet. That was so I wouldn't panic because I had no cigarettes in the house. I have never touched them though. This summer one of the Grandsons got wasp stung and he was supposed to be allergic and have an epi pen. Well I did not have his epi pen but I had tobacca. I ran and got the pack of cigs and crushed up a couple and wet with hot water and applied to the sting. (I used to keep chewing tobacca for my boys and Larry would chew it a little). Anyway the place never did swell up and he was fine. I told him to tell his mother about the tobacca. The rest of the pack is back in my closet on the top shelf. It will be two years this October 23rd. We really need to get Gwen on the program, but I know that she will have to make up her own mind first.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Dave I still get the awful cravings for a cigarette sometimes. Usually I just say it out loud and get the strange look from Larry, then it goes away. I kept an open pack in my closet. That was so I wouldn't panic because I had no cigarettes in the house. I have never touched them though. This summer one of the Grandsons got wasp stung and he was supposed to be allergic and have an epi pen. Well I did not have his epi pen but I had tobacca. I ran and got the pack of cigs and crushed up a couple and wet with hot water and applied to the sting. (I used to keep chewing tobacca for my boys and Larry would chew it a little). Anyway the place never did swell up and he was fine. I told him to tell his mother about the tobacca. The rest of the pack is back in my closet on the top shelf. It will be two years this October 23rd. We really need to get Gwen on the program, but I know that she will have to make up her own mind first.


 good for you Lucile. Wow two years already. It seems like only one that the quitters thread was started. THe battle is never over. I get the craving when barbecuing/ having a beer. Gwen shouldn't quit. She would be worse off I swear.


----------

